# Deer season with Dad



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 20, 2017)

Season s going well. I got a nice old 9 point an dad good his doe an a 5 point buck to limit out. We're workin on the bushy tails now. Deer and bushy tails everywhere. Going to be some good eating this winter. Hogs are next on the ajenda. Really enjoying be away from the every day grind in Dallas. Summer sausage and jerky are on the menu to come!! got to love the holiday season and joy one can spread!!!

Smokin smokin smoke on!!!





Rodney

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Ray D (Nov 20, 2017)

Congrats to both you and your dad. Sounds like y'all are having a good season.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 20, 2017)

Glad it's going well my friend! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 20, 2017)

Nothing beats it Rodney!! Well maybe a 68 degree day in the shop in September-

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 21, 2017)

Pictures or it didn't happen! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 21, 2017)

picks to come later. To busy enjoyin everything else. I am going to say now. I things ain't spelle right its the computer an I have decided from now own I am not going to proof read this stuff!!! Mom needs a laptop because half these letters nee to really be pushed hard!!!! you will see what I mean later!!
Loving this country life and ALL it has to offer outside my everyay grind.
Had a reat day dropping bushy tails. Dad at 80 still havin a great day with the rimfire 22 cal!!!!
More to come later!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 21, 2017)

@Bigdrowdy1 
Sounds to me as if the best part is being with your Dad. 
Lost mine about 4 years ago and being able to be together for the hunt would be marvelous.
Congrats on a great season and a book full of memories,keep making them

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 21, 2017)

uy's I ot to say aint nothin more rewarin than to ive back to the one who ave me the most enjoyable thins in life!!!
He tauht me how to hunt an cook. He brouht me up riht to respect that which was lai beore me to cheerish. He taught me a man is only as good as his word. I am right to stand fast to my beliefs as it is the way of a rightous man. To give to those who would appreciate what it was to receive and unerstand the meaning but not for it to be just a hand out but a sharing from the heart without expectations from anyone. Every year this time is a spiriual one and a healing time for all the insanity of the city lie. Really enjpyimgg my sel and all I can say is christmas will be ood for alot of my friends.

I aint spell checkin so you can see what I am dealing with. Good luck fiuring out what I_ am typin. _
17 bushy tails today. See what tomorrow brings in this God lovin country.

Life is wonderfull today!!



Rodney 

If I et busy may you all hae a wonderful Thanksiving and may everyones amily have sae traeling! *e safe an be thankul fffor even the simple things as they mean the most in life!!!*

 




Big D rowdy 1

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 21, 2017)

Amen brother Rodney.
Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 24, 2017)

Sounds like a fun time Rodney. 


Oh... You need some WD 40 on that G key!


----------

